# Split heats



## Amy Dart (Sep 4, 2006)

A month ago my female GSD started bleeding vaginally. This was only a month after she had ended her "normal" cycle. After some tests they determined that they thought it was a "Split" heat. I asked if I needed to worry about keeping her away from my Showline Hungarian import male who is intact. They told me not to worry that they don't produce enough progesterone to ovulate. Four days later I found my Showline import tied with my Slovakian working line import. I then took her in for a progesterone test and it was high enough but they didn't know for sure that she ovulated so we waited. I took her in yesterday and sure enough she is pregnant lol. So if anyone has this type of situation come up know that with a split heat THEY CAN PRODUCE EGGS!!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

soory to bring back to life an old topic, but what ever happened with the litter, if there inded up being one? just curious how they turned out and what was done with the litter? ect just wondering


----------



## Amy Dart (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, two palpations said she wasn't pregnant and the ultra sound said she was lol. Final verdict 7 puppies!!! I have to say they where a great litter!!! I was and all the owners where very happy with the puppies. Thanks for your concern.


----------

